

You you want a networking Stack Exchange site? If yes, show your support - usenet
http://meta.networkengineering.stackexchange.com/q/93/231

======
motoford
closed as not constructive by PretentiousModerator78

As it currently stands, this question is not a good fit for our Q&A format. We
expect answers to be supported by facts, references, or specific expertise,
but this question will likely solicit debate, arguments, polling, or extended
discussion. If you feel that this question can be improved and possibly
reopened, see the FAQ for guidance.

\----------- sorry, couldn't resist :)

